# Property preservation servicing



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone heard of this company out in California? They just moved into Michigan doing Altisource work. Just wondering how they are, couldn't find to much out about them


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Think of what a canary says................:whistling2:


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Company out of California, working in Michigan. What could go wrong?

I don't really like a canary.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Things have GOT to change. A company out of Cali has NO BUSINESS in Michigan as how in the hell can the keep a handle on QC?? Of course if they are subbing Alti work QC don't matter from what i see here......


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

I heard Michigan realty has ties to that company.be careful


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

I was chatting with a friend of mine in Michigan. He said he got several calls from people that were fired from MRS. They are all with this Cali company now. :yawn:


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

Check out this article,

https://justiceleaguetaskforce.word...urce-spinoff-fires-800-as-ceo-pleas-for-calm/

Looks like Altisource is going down as well. Foreclosurepedia was reporting an a couple other ordermills not get paid either by Altisource. The CFPB just hit them with 2.1billion in fines.

We also got a call this week from another national we work with who said they just got a huge portfolio that Altisource previously handled and wanted us to go out and do "inspections only" to see if the properties were actually serviced. It was too big for us over 600 homes and needed done in 72 hrs.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

jason2717 said:


> Anyone heard of this company out in California? They just moved into Michigan doing Altisource work. Just wondering how they are, couldn't find to much out about them



Get me their information and if you have a contract send me a copy please...

Thankx...


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.propertypreservationservicing.com/

Is this the one?


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

Ya, you heard of them


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

Cleanupman said:


> Get me their information and if you have a contract send me a copy please...
> 
> Thankx...


My brother used to work for them. Real cocky young kids in Cali. would call and yell and threaten us to get work done in real short time. Never had a lot of work but wanted us to jump with hours notice.
We got an inner city trash out someone under bid and some girl told us just move the trash to another property so it could get done.
My brother says they are in business with MRS somehow. 
I was in Arizona late last summer and we got a remodel subbed to the guy I was working for from Fannie, they must of had the REO on, OSB boards on windows, garbage everywhere inside, looked like they packed the garbage in the attic instead of hauling. Job got put on hold so Fannie could send another contractor to do it right before we started. IMO, just another hack.


----------



## magpie (Sep 6, 2014)

*dumb*

Mcs doesn't get that they're in Florida or Texas or wherever and we are in Vermont and can't understand WHY we can't wash floors and windows in -15 degrees. We have repeatedly told them that the cleaners freeze to the surfaces with supporting pictures. I.swear the reps get dumber and dumber....:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Sure you can mop floors. Add some rv antifreeze and go to work.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

I started sending pictures of my phone showing the temperature. -12*F and they don't complain...  (and that's a warm morning!!!)


----------



## d&j (Feb 9, 2015)

*Property Preservation Servicing*



jason2717 said:


> Anyone heard of this company out in California? They just moved into Michigan doing Altisource work. Just wondering how they are, couldn't find to much out about them


Yes, I just heard of this company. I just stopped doing work for them in mid January. I started working for them in June of 2013 when I had no experience with a 1997 Toyota 4runner with 350k miles and a rusty beat up trailer with no experience, and they gave me lots of work and paid me well on bids and average price on grass cuts. It was working out great and then I guess they just starting getting greedy and started lowering down prices little and getting cheaper on bid approvals. I stopped working for them over a spat with a mold bid over a mold approval arguing that what they saw in the pictures was mold and it wasn't. Then they wanted me to do a 3 x 3 area for $25. I told them that wasn't mold and that they told me to go out there for mold and I told them the truth that there wasn't any mold. They insisted and that I needed to do it. I don't mind doing favors every once in a while but it finally had over stepped their boundaries with the 'favors' and which turn in the past I use to do it for them and they'd promise to get me back with more money on other work like bid approvals but then that started slimming down to nothing and then threatening me was the straw that broke the camels back and I told them off. Anyway, I have nothing bad to say about the experience cuz it taught me the business and I can only thank them at this point even though they irritated the crap outta me. I now work for AFAS, but their picture requirements are dumb. That's the only other thing I can say about PPS.. They were pretty lenient about bad picture taking. Anyway, if you do start working for them, make sure you get your pictures right on pool securing cuz if you don't, they'll screw you on half the cash. Just a heads up and good luck


----------



## reoPROS (Mar 2, 2015)

jason2717 said:


> ya, you heard of them


they are terrible! Thieves just like the rest of them!


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

I can't say one bad thing about them other than not a ton of work. Pay is like clock work every week. Price is pretty descent compared to everyone else


----------

